# 5 جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت



## ramyghobrial (21 أغسطس 2006)

*5 جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت *

​ 


​ 
هناك 5 جمل شهيرة يقولها كل شاب مصري، ولكنه لا يطيق أن تقولها له شريكته، فهو يدافع عن هذه الجمل باستماتة ولكنه يندهش وينفعل لو قالت له شريكته إحداها، وهذه الجمل هي: 




*أنا لي شخصيتي المستقلة *


أول ما الولد يبدأ شنبه ينبت وصوته يتخن شوية، تسمع منه جملة "أنا لي شخصيتي المستقلة" "أنا حر" "أنا مش صغير" وذلك كي يبرر أفعاله السلبية مثل التأخير ليلا أو مصاحبة أصدقاء السوء أو الرغي كثيرا في التليفون، كما أنه يقول هذه الجملة لشريكته حين تعاتبه على كلامه مع البنات أو مصاريفه الكثيرة. 

ولكن تعالى بقى وشوف نفس الولد وهو يسمع من صديقته جملة "أنا حرة .. أنا لي شخصيتي المستقلة" هنا ستجده يتحدث عن العادات والتقاليد وأن للحرية حدود وأن الشخصية المستقلة ليس معناها الاستهتار، بل أنه قد يصرخ في وجهها وينسى دفاعه عن الشخصية المستقلة حينما كان يدافع عنها في الماضي. 




*عايز أخطب *


من أول سنة تانية كلية يبدأ مخ الولد في التفكير في الخطوبة، ويبدأ يلمح لوالدته ثم والده، ويحكي كثيرا عن أصحابه الذين خطبوا ليجس نبض الأسرة، وبعد سنة أو اتنين يبدأ يزن على أهله "عايز أخطب عايز اخطب" ولا يقتنع بكلامهم الذي يقول "الدنيا مش جواز وبس" "العمل أهم شيء في هذه المرحلة". 

أما إذا سمع الولد من صديقته جمله "عايزة اتخطب عايزة اتخطب تعالى بسرعة كلم بابا" فإنه يتضايق من هذه الضغوط لأن ما بيده حيلة، ثم يسرد عليها نفس الكلام الذي كان يرفضه وهو "الدنيا مش جواز وبس" "العمل أهم شيء في هذه المرحلة". 




*أنا ماشي على الموضة *


حينما تقول الوالدة لابنها "يابني مش تسرح شعرك إللي زي الكنافة ده" أو " تعالى أخيطلك البنطلون علشان مقطع من الرجل" تجد الولد ينظر لها نظرة شاب كوول طحن ويقول لها، أنا ماشي على الموضة يا ماما، انتِ مش عارفة حاجة، كل الناس زيي كدة. 

ولكن حين تقول له شريكته هذا الكلام لتبرر اختيارها للملابس المطرقعة وإللي مبينة كل حاجة، نجده يرفض هذا المبدأ ويقول لها لا وألف لا. 




*كبر دماغك *


تكبير الدماغ أصبح سمة أساسية في شباب هذا العصر، كل واحد يقولك "يا عم كبر دماغك" "يا سيدي كاف دال" – يعني كبر دماغك برضه- وأحيانا "كبر الجمجمة"، وهذه الجملة تدل على الاستهتار واللامبالاة والتنفيض للموضوع. 

أما حين تقول البنت هذه الجملة لشريكها، فهو يثور في وجهها، فكيف تقول له "كبر الجمجمة" أليس ما يقوله أشياء هامة وتستحق الاهتمام والتركيز والعمل بنصائحه. 




*الشيشة حرية شخصية *

عدد الناس إللي بتشرب شيشة أكثر من عدد إللي معاهم بطايق شخصية، وكل شاب يبرر هذه الفعلة بأن يقول "محدش ليه عندي حاجة .. دي حرية شخصية"، أما شريكته فلو قالت له هذه الجملة يبقى ليلتها مش معدية، فالشيشة ساعتها هتكون "بيئة وسلوك منحرف ومنظر مش كويس" وهذه الأوصاف سوف يقولها الولد لصديقته كي تبتعد عنها.


----------



## ميريت (22 أغسطس 2006)

بصراحه معاه حق يضايق ولا انت ايه رايك


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> بصراحه معاه حق يضايق ولا انت ايه رايك


 

اة طبعا يضايق ويعكنن كمان 
وغلط لية هو كمان


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

*اساسا البنات المفروض لا تعترض ولا تتكلم 

مش عارف ليه بطلوا وئد البنات يا رامي يا اخويا

مشكور حبيبي ههههههههه

والنبي تاويني عندك اليومين دول احسن عليا ثار *


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اساسا البنات المفروض لا تعترض ولا تتكلم *
> 
> *مش عارف ليه بطلوا وئد البنات يا رامي يا اخويا*
> 
> ...


 
العفو ياخويا بس انا مش هاتويك انا هاعلقك على الهرم واقولهم كوبتك على الهرم روحو طخوة من هناك 
قال اتاويك دة انا هاقول ياجماعه كوبتك اهو كوبتك اهو


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> العفو ياخويا بس انا مش هاتويك انا هاعلقك على الهرم واقولهم كوبتك على الهرم روحو طخوة من هناك
> قال اتاويك دة انا هاقول ياجماعه كوبتك اهو كوبتك اهو



*فيك الخير يارامي:nunu0000: 

لا حقيقي اعتمد عليك:budo: 

ربنا يدوم المحبة الكبيرة دي :friends: 

اللي بهدلتني خالص :t19: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *فيك الخير يارامي:nunu0000: *
> 
> *لا حقيقي اعتمد عليك:budo: *
> 
> ...


 
         ياراجل مش هاتهون عليا    بس عديها بقة


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

*No0o0o0o0o0o

مش ها اعديها علشان كررتها 

وبعدين فيها ايه بقي

خدني علي قد عقلي وفهمني يا اخي 

اصلي ذكائي علي قدي ههههههه

ايه المشكلة بقي لما تساعدني بقي

ويمكن فيه ناس كتير زي حالاتي كده 

بس مكسوفين علشان مش يعرفوا رامي ههههههه

قول بقي *


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *No0o0o0o0o0o*
> 
> *مش ها اعديها علشان كررتها *
> 
> ...


 

هابقىاعرفك على واد اعرفه في الاعدادية يبقى يفهمك


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> اة طبعا يضايق ويعكنن كمان
> وغلط لية هو كمان


 


مس عارفه انا الي غبيه ولا انت الي ش مرتب كلامك


----------



## mary (24 أغسطس 2006)

جرى إيه يا جماعة مش معقولة رامى ماسك فى خناق كوبتك مان وميريت دخلت فى الوسط حد يهدى الجو شوية ده الدنيا مولعة خلقة ودرجة الحرارة 38 رسمياً (50 حقيقةً)


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اساسا البنات المفروض لا تعترض ولا تتكلم *
> 
> *مش عارف ليه بطلوا وئد البنات يا رامي يا اخويا*
> 
> ...


 

مينا ابتدي يخبط في الحلل يا جدعان
هتندم يا مينا:spor22:


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

mary قال:


> جرى إيه يا جماعة مش معقولة رامى ماسك فى خناق كوبتك مان وميريت دخلت فى الوسط حد يهدى الجو شوية ده الدنيا مولعة خلقة ودرجة الحرارة 38 رسمياً (50 حقيقةً)


 



يعني يرضيكي مينا وعمايله دي
لما البنات تتوئد امال انت هتجري ورا مينا يا مينا


----------



## mary (24 أغسطس 2006)

أنا شايفة بس إن مينا ورامى شبطوا فى بعض ولازم حد يفض الخناق إللى بينهم وبعدين نصفى حسابنا بهدوء مع مينا :ranting: :t32: :act23: :act19: :boxing: :ab6: :1028yr:


----------



## ميرنا (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اساسا البنات المفروض لا تعترض ولا تتكلم
> 
> مش عارف ليه بطلوا وئد البنات يا رامي يا اخويا
> 
> ...



*يعنى اى وئد الاول علشان اتخانق وانا فاهمه بس*


----------



## ميرنا (24 أغسطس 2006)

> *بصراحه معاه حق يضايق ولا انت ايه رايك*




*هوا حد مخليهم يفترو علينا غير كلامكم دا ارحمنى يارب 


وبعد كدا الى ترضو لنفسكم ارضو لغيركم دانتو حقودين بشكل*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

*


mirit_thabet قال:



			مينا ابتدي يخبط في الحلل يا جدعان
هتندم يا مينا:spor22:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فين الحلال دي اللي خبطتها يا ميريت :dntknw: 

يبقي العتب بقي علي النضارة بتاعتي :t33: 




			يعني يرضيكي مينا وعمايله دي
لما البنات تتوئد امال انت هتجري ورا مينا يا مينا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وماله مينا بقي ده حتي غلبان ووديع

لما تتوئد اجري وراء واحد صحبي ايه المشكلة :yahoo: *


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

mary قال:


> أنا شايفة بس إن مينا ورامى شبطوا فى بعض ولازم حد يفض الخناق إللى بينهم وبعدين نصفى حسابنا بهدوء مع مينا :ranting: :t32: :act23: :act19: :boxing: :ab6: :1028yr:



*قلبك ابيض يا ماري :new2: 

وواضح اوي الهدوء اللي هتصفوه بيه الحساب معايا :smil13: 

انا بقول خلينا بتخانق مع رامي

اوعي تسبني يا رامي ده انتا حبيبي 

ومش عاوز اعرف حاجة :a82: *


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يعنى اى وئد الاول علشان اتخانق وانا فاهمه بس*



*وئد زي ما تقولي يعني رش الورد علي البنات :smil12: 

بس بكميات كبيرة شوية :t33: 

بس هما زعلانين مش عارف ليه :dntknw: *


----------



## ميرنا (24 أغسطس 2006)

*ااااااااااااااااااااااه رش الورد 


عرفت بس احب اوضح انو مش ورد دى الرمله اللى بتدفن فيها البنت هيه وصغيرا مش صح يا كوبتك 


ملهومش حق يزعلو بصراحه دى حاجه تزعل بردو*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *
> ملهومش حق يزعلو بصراحه دى حاجه تزعل بردو*



*انا بقول كدا برضه يا ميرنااااااا :yahoo: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> مينا ابتدي يخبط في الحلل يا جدعان
> هتندم يا مينا:spor22:


 
فعلا يامرمر خبط جامد في الحلل ومش عارف انتو ساكتين لية اذاي لازم نحط حد للمهزلة دي :t33: :t33:


----------



## ميرنا (24 أغسطس 2006)

*ملكش دعوا يا رامى بكوبتك وقد اعزر من انذر ولم الدور*


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يعني يرضيكي مينا وعمايله دي
> لما البنات تتوئد امال انت هتجري ورا مينا يا مينا


 
الصراحه انا مايرضنيش خالص المهزلة دي


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

mary قال:


> أنا شايفة بس إن مينا ورامى شبطوا فى بعض ولازم حد يفض الخناق إللى بينهم وبعدين نصفى حسابنا بهدوء مع مينا :ranting: :t32: :act23: :act19: :boxing: :ab6: :1028yr:


 
لا مش مهم تفضو الخناقة ماتعملوش حجتي انا معاكم يابنات


----------



## ميرنا (24 أغسطس 2006)

*لا ندل يا رامى بجد بتبيع كوبتك علشان البنات اخس اخس*


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يعنى اى وئد الاول علشان اتخانق وانا فاهمه بس*


 
وئد ياميرنا يعني يدفنو البنت العسل القمر اللي من غيرها الدنيا ماتسواش حاجة كدة حية ياعيني 
والمفتري كوبتيك معندوش قلب ولا ضمير مش عارف اذاي لسة فكرة بالطريقة دي 
حرام عليه بجد حراااااااااااام  دي مش طريقة دي


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ملكش دعوا يا رامى بكوبتك وقد اعزر من انذر ولم الدور*


 
يعني بزمتك واحد بيشجع وئد البنات اذاي مقفش قدامة وادافع عنكم


----------



## ميرنا (24 أغسطس 2006)

*انا حزرتك يا رامى بلاش تخبط فى امطبخ احسن والا     :bud:     هطلق عليك ستوته ما ادراك ما هى ستوته يعنى الاجرام يعنى الانتقام يعنى محدش بيوقف فى وشها :act23:*


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

mary قال:


> أنا شايفة بس إن مينا ورامى شبطوا فى بعض ولازم حد يفض الخناق إللى بينهم وبعدين نصفى حسابنا بهدوء مع مينا :ranting: :t32: :act23: :act19: :boxing: :ab6: :1028yr:


 



لاء سيبيهم يتخانقوا لغايه ما نشوف مين الي هيطلع في الاخر كسبان ومين الي هيطلع متشلفط
وبعد كدا نبقا نشوف ايه وجهه نظر مينا
ونشوف لو وائدوا البنات هو هيحفي ورا ميننننن


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *انا حزرتك يا رامى بلاش تخبط فى امطبخ احسن والا :bud: هطلق عليك ستوته ما ادراك ما هى ستوته يعنى الاجرام يعنى الانتقام يعنى محدش بيوقف فى وشها :act23:*


 
يعني يرضيكي الناس اللي بتشجع وئد البنات دول


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

*



وماله مينا بقي ده حتي غلبان ووديع

لما تتوئد اجري وراء واحد صحبي ايه المشكلة :yahoo: 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ياهوووووووووت عايز شرح ممل وصريح وطويل  اذاي لما البنات هاتتوئد هاتجري ورا واحد:yahoo:  صاحبك عايز بقة شرح طوووووووووووووويل*


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> > *فين الحلال دي اللي خبطتها يا ميريت :dntknw: *
> >
> > *يبقي العتب بقي علي النضارة بتاعتي :t33: *
> 
> ...


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *هوا حد مخليهم يفترو علينا غير كلامكم دا ارحمنى يارب *
> 
> 
> *وبعد كدا الى ترضو لنفسكم ارضو لغيركم دانتو حقودين بشكل*


 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياميرنا انا مش قصدي حاجه
انا قصدي اهدي النفوس


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *قلبك ابيض يا ماري :new2: *
> 
> *وواضح اوي الهدوء اللي هتصفوه بيه الحساب معايا :smil13: *
> 
> ...


 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رامي معانا بيدافع عننا بيحب الحريم 
انسي يا عمرو


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ااااااااااااااااااااااه رش الورد *
> 
> 
> *عرفت بس احب اوضح انو مش ورد دى الرمله اللى بتدفن فيها البنت هيه وصغيرا مش صح يا كوبتك *
> ...


 



ياريت كدا وبس دي بتدفن صاحيه


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> فعلا يامرمر خبط جامد في الحلل ومش عارف انتو ساكتين لية اذاي لازم نحط حد للمهزلة دي :t33: :t33:


 



معاك حق يا رامي انا بفكر اسلط عليه ستوته


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> وئد ياميرنا يعني يدفنو البنت العسل القمر اللي من غيرها الدنيا ماتسواش حاجة كدة حية ياعيني
> والمفتري كوبتيك معندوش قلب ولا ضمير مش عارف اذاي لسة فكرة بالطريقة دي
> حرام عليه بجد حراااااااااااام دي مش طريقة دي


 



ياعيني يا رامي صعبت عليا
بصراحه الدنيا ملهاش طعم من غير البنات انا معاك بس يرضيك كلام هوت انتو بقا اتصرفوا معاه يا رجاله
هيحرمكوا من الحريم


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

مش عارفه الصراحه عجباني اوي النقار بين رامي وهوت
يارتني اقدر اصب بنزين زياده والله مهتاخر


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ياعيني يا رامي صعبت عليا
> بصراحه الدنيا ملهاش طعم من غير البنات انا معاك بس يرضيك كلام هوت انتو بقا اتصرفوا معاه يا رجاله
> هيحرمكوا من الحريم


 
دة قبل مايعملها 
نكون مخلصين عليه 
وبعدين مين قالك انة هايقدر انا حاسس ان فيالمستقبل هاتتحول لوءد الرجاله


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> دة قبل مايعملها
> نكون مخلصين عليه
> وبعدين مين قالك انة هايقدر انا حاسس ان فيالمستقبل هاتتحول لوءد الرجاله


 

لا لما يؤدوا الجاله امال احنا نتجوز مين
لا يبقي الحال علي ماهو عليه:smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

*ايه ده ايه ده

شغال تولع يا حريقة يارامي وتشعلل النفوس :ranting: 

انتا فعلا عاوز ضربك :t32: 

بس بسيطة انتا سؤالك بيقول ازاي اجري وراء واحد صحبي

دي سهلة خالص :closedeye 

اسائل ميريت اصلها كانت بتقولي هتجري وراء مين لو وئدا البنات 

شوفت الحكاية بسيطة ازاي :gy0000: 

وبعدين انا مش قصدي حاجة وحشة لما نؤئد البنات احنا هنوئد كمية منهم 

وهيفضل شوية في البلد وطبعا كل الرجالة هتموت عليهم علشان قوليلين 

يبقي كدا رفعنا من قيمة الانثي اكتر واكتر زي الماس والزمرد لو كترت في السوق سعره ينزل

فهمت يا باشا ld: 

هو حد يقدر يستغني عن البنات خصوصا ميرنا وميريت وماري وديانا وكل بنات المنتدي

زي القمر :vava: 

واللهم لا اعتراض

وشكرا يا ميرنا علي وقفتك الجامدة دي 

واقبلي مني الهدية المتواضعة دي :36_15_15: 

:36_3_11: :748pf:  :36_3_11:​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> لا لما يؤدوا الجاله امال احنا نتجوز مين
> لا يبقي الحال علي ماهو عليه:smil12:


 
ايوة طبعا


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ايه ده ايه ده*
> 
> *شغال تولع يا حريقة يارامي وتشعلل النفوس :ranting: *
> 
> ...


 


ايوه ياخويا اتمسكن اتمسكن
اه منك ياهوت اه
:t32:


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ايه ده ايه ده*
> 
> *شغال تولع يا حريقة يارامي وتشعلل النفوس :ranting: *
> 
> ...


 
عيب علييييييييييك ياكوبتيك  بقى دة رد بردة لا لا مش عرفت تخلع انا عايز تفسييييير ممل وطويل اذاي هاتجري ورا واحد صاحبك


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> عيب علييييييييييك ياكوبتيك  بقى دة رد بردة لا لا مش عرفت تخلع انا عايز تفسييييير ممل وطويل اذاي هاتجري ورا واحد صاحبك



*ياحبيبي اسائل ميريت 

وعامتا ها اشرحلك

واحد زميلي يجري

وانا اجري واجري واجري وراه

لهاية لما امسكه وبعدين اخده علي الكافتيريا واعزمه علي كولا وشيبيسي هههههههههههههههه

وبس *


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ياحبيبي اسائل ميريت *
> 
> *وعامتا ها اشرحلك*
> 
> ...


 
ياشيييييييييييييييييخ عيب عليك ماتهربش ياكوبتيك 
انا مصر اذاي هاتجري ورا واحد صاحبك


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه

وانا مصر علي الاجابة 

امال هجري وراه ازاي يعني غير كدا

وبعدين ما تسائل ميريت 

ولا بتتفالح عليا انا اكمني غلبان ومنكسر الجناح 

ميريت هي اللي قالت هنجري وراء مين اسائلها ايه المقصود اننا نجري وراء حد

ان قالتلك غير كدا يبقي ليك حق يا سيدي

وبعدين انتا لسه مش قولت ايه موضوع يوم الخميس ودكر البط والحورات دي كلها

هههههههههههههههههههه

وضح وضح وفسر

عاوز شرح ملل وطويل *


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وانا مصر علي الاجابة *
> 
> ...


 
انت مالك ومال ميريت 
مادخلهاش لو سمحت جوة الساحه بتاعتنا 
وبعدين اية رايك في هدنة بدل ماهما عايزين يشمتو ويتفرجو علينا


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> انت مالك ومال ميريت
> مادخلهاش لو سمحت جوة الساحه بتاعتنا
> وبعدين اية رايك في هدنة بدل ماهما عايزين يشمتو ويتفرجو علينا



*ماشي موافق علي الهدنة

هات ايدك ونقرا الفاتحة علي اللي يخون :spor22: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ماشي موافق علي الهدنة*
> 
> *هات ايدك ونقرا الفاتحة علي اللي يخون :spor22: *


 

خد ايدي اهي بس عايزها تاني والنبي


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*مبروك  عقبال الفرح *


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *مبروك عقبال الفرح *


 
فرح مين ياميرنا :spor22:


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*امال ايه قرايت فتحه وهات ايدك *


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *امال ايه قرايت فتحه وهات ايدك *


 
يابنتي دي هدنة للحرب اللي كانت قايمةبيني وبينة اية مخدتيش بالك ولا اية


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*لا يراجل لا بصراحه عقلين*


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *لا يراجل لا بصراحه عقلين*


 
ماهو لاقينا الناس شمتانا فينا قولنا نخف بقة


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

يلاهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي
انام اصحي القي فيه هدنه
بقا كا يا ميرنا
اسيبك تولعيها اصحي القيهم اتفقوا علينا
وبعدين هتروحوا مننا فين
انا وراكوا والزمن طويل
انا ما صبيت بنزين مبقاش انا مرمر


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*اى يعم هوا انا بقيت ميرنا بتوجاز بجد ولا ايه وانا مالى*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه

عسل يا ميرناا

بس يا بنت يا مرمر 

قال مش ابقي مرمر قال اللي يسمع كده يقول الواحد يسمع اسمه مرمر يتخض

ده لما اسمع اسمك بضحك يا بنتي

روحي اللعبي بعيد*


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

بقا كدا يا مينااناانا انا انا   هزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززلت


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أغسطس 2006)

*عيب عليك ياكووووووووووووووووبتيك عييييب*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *عيب عليك ياكووووووووووووووووبتيك عييييب*


 


بقا يرضيك كدا يا رامي


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

لا لا لا لا مايرضنيش طبعا عيب عيب عيب انا لو مكانك هانشوف اللي بياكلو الزلط على طول


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههه

بقي كدا يا رامي

ايه نقطع ورقة الهدنة 

ونشتغل

بقي مرمر تلعب في افكارك 

عيب عيب علي ولاد البلد لما بت صغننه في حجم مرمر تعمل كدا*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> لا لا لا لا مايرضنيش طبعا عيب عيب عيب انا لو مكانك هانشوف اللي بياكلو الزلط على طول


 


ازاي يعني


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

*لاي يامرمر مفيش كنت بقول الكلام دة ساعه غضب بيني وبين كوبتيك حبيب قلبي *
*ودولوقتي اعتبري الكلام دة محصلش*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *لاي يامرمر مفيش كنت بقول الكلام دة ساعه غضب بيني وبين كوبتيك حبيب قلبي *
> *ودولوقتي اعتبري الكلام دة محصلش*


 




صلح الديب ع الغنم


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *لاي يامرمر مفيش كنت بقول الكلام دة ساعه غضب بيني وبين كوبتيك حبيب قلبي *
> *ودولوقتي اعتبري الكلام دة محصلش*



*:kap: :kap: :kap: 

:giveup: اطلعي منها وهي تعمر بس :giveup:

و الا

:ranting: :spor22: :t32: :11azy: :budo: :gun: :nunu0000: :act23: :bud: :act19: :boxing: :bomb: :ab6: :186fx: 
​*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

يلاهوي ياهوت

ايه دا كله
يامامي


----------



## eng_gegy (1 سبتمبر 2006)

هاي 
الصراحة موضوع جميل 
بس ياريت عايزين نعرف رد الاولاد في الموضوع دة
ونفهم وجهت نظرهم


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

ياه يا انجي بعد كل دا
ولسه مش عارفه الولاد رائيهم ايه
دا 8 ورقات مناقشه
وخد افضل موضوع
ولسه بتسالي


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (2 سبتمبر 2006)

انا راى ان الكلام صح 
يعنى ارجع متاخر عادى لكن صديقتى ترجع بعد عشرة ونصف فيها طلاق 
وبعدين الشيشة مثلا دماغ ومزاج للراجل مش للست 
يعنى الكلام منطقى ومنسق ومفهوش غلط


----------



## RITA (2 سبتمبر 2006)

الصراحه الكلام كله صح بس مسأله الشيشه دى مش عارفه اقول فيها ايه الصراحه نفسى اجربها بس لو قلت كدة اهلى هيجطعونى جطيع:nunu0000:


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:


> انا راى ان الكلام صح
> يعنى ارجع متاخر عادى لكن صديقتى ترجع بعد عشرة ونصف فيها طلاق
> وبعدين الشيشة مثلا دماغ ومزاج للراجل مش للست
> يعنى الكلام منطقى ومنسق ومفهوش غلط


 

بص انا معنديش مانع جوزي يشرب شيشه
ومش هقوله اني اشرب انا كمان
ومش هطلب منه يبطلها لو هو بيشربها
بس في نفس الوقت يستحمل بقا النومه علي الارض


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

RITA قال:


> الصراحه الكلام كله صح بس مسأله الشيشه دى مش عارفه اقول فيها ايه الصراحه نفسى اجربها بس لو قلت كدة اهلى هيجطعونى جطيع:nunu0000:


 



تعرفي يا ريتا لو اتعرضت عليا هي والسجاير كدا وكنت هموت ولا افكر حتي اشربهم
مش عشان خايفه من المجتمع
بس صحتييييييييييي
انا بحس الي بيشرب كدا بيحرق صحه وفلوس علي الارض
في الهوا من غير اي استفاده

انا ليا اصحاب بنات بيشربوا شيشه اجوازهم هما الي شربوهالهم
لكن انا عن نفسي لو جوزي قالي اشربي مش هشرب
مش عشان حاجه عشان صحتي


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا واد يمظبط دماغك مالها التفاح بس*


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 سبتمبر 2006)

RITA قال:


> الصراحه الكلام كله صح بس مسأله الشيشه دى مش عارفه اقول فيها ايه الصراحه نفسى اجربها بس لو قلت كدة اهلى هيجطعونى جطيع:nunu0000:


 
*ههههههههههههه طيب لية كدة الشيشة دي حاجة مالهاش لازمة اساسا وتاثثيرها اكثر من السجاير*


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*طيب يامرمر هايهون عليكي ينام على الارض انا بقول البواب افضل اهو فية كنبة ينام عليها:t33: *


----------



## Coptic Man (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يا واد يمظبط دماغك مالها التفاح بس*



*بدال بتحبي التفاح ها اعزمك علي واحدة 

في القرية النوبية في اسوان :yahoo: *


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا شكلك بتتريق *


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*طيب ممكن اجي انا كمان ياكوبتيك *


----------



## Coptic Man (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*مش بتريق 

تنور يا رامي

بس تسد معانا ولا تكح وتفرج علينا الاجانب 

دول بيشربوا واتر بايب زي الصواريخ ههههههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *مش بتريق *
> 
> *تنور يا رامي*
> 
> ...


 
*مش هاقول غير كلمة واحدة عييييييييييب عليك ياكوبتيك عيييييب طيب اية رايك بقة انا جاي اسوان قريب تاخدني بقة وتعزمني هناك  ماشي*


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*ادبست يا هوت *


----------



## Coptic Man (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه

طيب لما اشوف ظروف ميرنا تسمح ولا لاء ههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا عن نفسى مقدرش *

*وطبعا مش هينفع تسافر لوحدك*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*مرة تانية بقي يا رامي هههههههه

مقدرش اسيب زوجتي العزيزة لوحدها*


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*امممممممم*
*انا عارف *
*وقعت في حارة سد *
*طيب انا هاجيلك بلدكم وانا في السكة بقة اية رايك*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*مواااااااااااااافق ياباشا

انتا تنور وتشرف وتانس وكل حاجة *


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *طيب يامرمر هايهون عليكي ينام على الارض انا بقول البواب افضل اهو فية كنبة ينام عليها:t33: *


 



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
البواب لاء

علي الارض عشان يتربي وينسي الشيشه
يعني ياانا يا الشيشه


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *بدال بتحبي التفاح ها اعزمك علي واحدة *
> 
> *في القرية النوبية في اسوان :yahoo: *


 



طيب متعزمني انا علي فيروز اناناس:smil12:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

اعمل حسابى فى فيروز مانجو :t33:


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا بحب الشيشة مع بيبسي كانز *


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *مش بتريق *
> 
> *تنور يا رامي*
> 
> ...


 
رامي بيشيش   :ranting: 
بس يعني ايه البتاعه الي قلت عليها دي


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *مش هاقول غير كلمة واحدة عييييييييييب عليك ياكوبتيك عيييييب طيب اية رايك بقة انا جاي اسوان قريب تاخدني بقة وتعزمني هناك ماشي*


 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

متاخدش علي كلامه يا هوت
اسوان ايه وبتاع ايه
دا رامي بيروح مصر بينهج
ودي 3/4 ساعه من الزقازيق


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*ميريت مش عارفه الوتر بايب ينهارك فضحتينى يا شيخه*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*بس كدا وعندك صندوق فيروز مشكل وصلحه ههههههه

اسمع كلامي يارامي الشيشة التفاح احلي مع نسكافيه او شاي

الوتر بايب يا ميريت هي الشيشة بالانجليزي 

لما اشوفك ابقي احكيلك علي قصة ظريفة بخصوصها*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> متاخدش علي كلامه يا هوت
> اسوان ايه وبتاع ايه
> ...




*ايوه افضحيه بتاع نانسي ده :t33: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*الله الله الله الله ماشي يابطوطة *
*هدنة يابطوطة افتكر افتكر*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*الله يخرب بيت الزهايمر يا جدع ههههههههه*


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *مواااااااااااااافق ياباشا*
> 
> *انتا تنور وتشرف وتانس وكل حاجة *


 



هههههههههههههههههه
انت حر
مش هتلاحق علي رامي اكل
دا لسه متعشي فطير باللحمه ومحلي بفطير بالسكر والجوز هند
وكل دا فطيره كامله


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*والله ماحصل دي  فطيرة انا وواحد صاحبي  وبعدين اللي بالسكر خدت منها حتة ولفيت الباقي صدقني يابني مش تخاف انا اكلتي خفيفة*


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ميريت مش عارفه الوتر بايب ينهارك فضحتينى يا شيخه*


 


جتك خيبه انتي كمان
يعني انتي الي عارفه


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *بس كدا وعندك صندوق فيروز مشكل وصلحه ههههههه*
> 
> *اسمع كلامي يارامي الشيشة التفاح احلي مع نسكافيه او شاي*
> 
> ...


 


ميرسي علي الفيروز

اما الوتر بيب دي اول مره اسمع عنها منكوا
وان شاء الله هعمل حزب بالحريم بتعكوا ثوره عليكوا
عشان كله ينام علي الارض تربيه عشان الشيشه


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *والله ماحصل دي فطيرة انا وواحد صاحبي وبعدين اللي بالسكر خدت منها حتة ولفيت الباقي صدقني يابني مش تخاف انا اكلتي خفيفة*


 

لفيت الباقي عملت بيه ايه
وبزمتك يا رامي
واحد في طولك 
هياكل فطيره واحده بس
وبعدين زمانك الي لفتها دي اتسليت بيها وانت بتكلمني


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*صدقيني ماحصل زي ماهي على السفرة*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ميرسي علي الفيروز
> 
> اما الوتر بيب دي اول مره اسمع عنها منكوا
> وان شاء الله هعمل حزب بالحريم بتعكوا ثوره عليكوا
> عشان كله ينام علي الارض تربيه عشان الشيشه



*لاء انا حرمي بتشيش معايا

اطلعي منها انتي بس وهي تعمر :beee: *


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *لاء انا حرمي بتشيش معايا*
> 
> *اطلعي منها انتي بس وهي تعمر :beee: *


 






بتشيش
طيب ياخويا


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*ياسلام على الرجاله ياجدعان ايوا كدة ياكوبتيك ونعم يابني*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههه

ونعم الانحراف مش كدا*


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*ونعم الانحراف يابطوطة*


----------



## RITA (4 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> تعرفي يا ريتا لو اتعرضت عليا هي والسجاير كدا وكنت هموت ولا افكر حتي اشربهم
> مش عشان خايفه من المجتمع
> بس صحتييييييييييي
> انا بحس الي بيشرب كدا بيحرق صحه وفلوس علي الارض
> ...



كدة برضو يا ميريت بقي بعد ماغيب عنكم الغيبه الطويله دى واقول نفسى فى حاجه يبقي ده رضك طيب هاتى باكو شوكولاته حتى اظن دى مش مضرة بقي:36_22_25:


----------



## RITA (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *ههههههههههههه طيب لية كدة الشيشة دي حاجة مالهاش لازمة اساسا وتاثثيرها اكثر من السجاير*



رامى يا رامى انا حرة ليه شخصيتى المستقله ولبسى عاجبنى ومحبش افضل فى البيت لازم اتفسح مع اصحابى بس الشبشب عندنا بيترفع الساعه 9 وبعدين بقي كبر دماغك فلقتنا ده مكنش موضوع ده:t30: :t30: :t30: 

يارب اكون حرقت دمه اسمع صلاتى واستجيب دعاى:94:


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

RITA قال:


> كدة برضو يا ميريت بقي بعد ماغيب عنكم الغيبه الطويله دى واقول نفسى فى حاجه يبقي ده رضك طيب هاتى باكو شوكولاته حتى اظن دى مش مضرة بقي:36_22_25:


 



بلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاش شكلاتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ارجوكي بلاش تجيبي السيره دي
انا بعمل رجيمممممممممممممممممم
وبتجيلي حاله نفسيه
من الشكلاته والجاتو
بلييييييييز
مش تعملي زي رامي كل شويه يقلي باكل جاتو
وانا مقاطعه الحلويات اصلا
ارجوكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *ونعم الانحراف مش كدا*


 


بص بقا هفضحك
انت ناسي لما قلتلي انك شربت تفاح وقعدت تكح
ناسي
ناسي


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

RITA قال:


> رامى يا رامى انا حرة ليه شخصيتى المستقله ولبسى عاجبنى ومحبش افضل فى البيت لازم اتفسح مع اصحابى بس الشبشب عندنا بيترفع الساعه 9 وبعدين بقي كبر دماغك فلقتنا ده مكنش موضوع ده:t30: :t30: :t30:
> 
> يارب اكون حرقت دمه اسمع صلاتى واستجيب دعاى:94:


 

الحال من بعضه
بس انا بخضع للتوقيت الشتوي
انا في الشتا الشبشب بيترفع من 8 وفي الصيف من 10
:new2: :new2: :new2: :new2:


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> بلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاش شكلاتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ارجوكي بلاش تجيبي السيره دي
> انا بعمل رجيمممممممممممممممممم
> وبتجيلي حاله نفسيه
> ...



*وده ايه اصله ده 

بتعملي رجيم علشان تختفي ولا ايه 

طيب اجري اجري 

انا مش عارف بتخسسي ايه بالضبط

ده انتي عصفورة يا بنتي:a82: *


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> بص بقا هفضحك
> انت ناسي لما قلتلي انك شربت تفاح وقعدت تكح
> ناسي
> ناسي



*دلوقتي ادربت كويس :beee: 

وبطلت اكح :yahoo: *


----------



## بوب (5 سبتمبر 2006)

الواد يقول براحتة 
لكن البنات تسكت خالص
وبعدين الرجال قوامون على النساء
وبعدين لو طولوا لسانهم يعنى
المطوة موجودة 
هى ديتها بشلة واحدة وكلة يبقا تمام


----------



## dr_jojo (5 سبتمبر 2006)

من الاخر بقي كلام رامي (صاحب الموضوع ) صح 
بس احنا في بلد مهيمن عليها الرجاله 
يعني الراجل راجل برده والست ست 
احنا مش في بلد فيها الراجل زي الست 
وبعدين من حق الراجل يضايق ويتعكنن كمان لو  سمع الكلام ده من بنت


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشي يا جورج

وجهه نظر سليمه


ميرنا قومي بالواجب
انا عليا الكياس والسكاكين
وانتي عليكي الباقي


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *وده ايه اصله ده *
> 
> *بتعملي رجيم علشان تختفي ولا ايه *
> 
> ...


 


ماهي المصيبه
انه كله بيقولي كدا
بس انا شايفه نفسي تخينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
:new2: :new2: :new2:


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *دلوقتي ادربت كويس :beee: *
> 
> *وبطلت اكح :yahoo: *


 

ياراجل
يعني بتشرب تفاح ومش بتكح
طيب الوتر بيب
بتكح
ولا ادربت


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بوب قال:


> الواد يقول براحتة
> لكن البنات تسكت خالص
> وبعدين الرجال قوامون على النساء
> وبعدين لو طولوا لسانهم يعنى
> ...


 


بيتر
انت منين بالظبط في كفر الشيخ



صحيح حد يترجملي يا جماعه
يعني ايه بشله دي


----------



## بوب (5 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> بيتر
> انت منين بالظبط في كفر الشيخ
> 
> 
> ...


وانتى عاوزة تعرفى لية 
اية يا رجالة حد يقولها اية معنى كلمة بشلة


----------



## dr_jojo (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*لما نشوف ايه اخرتها*



mirit_thabet قال:


> ماشي يا جورج
> 
> وجهه نظر سليمه
> 
> ...


يا نهار ابيض
إحنا ما تفقناش علي كده
وبعدين احنا مابنخافش 
ان كنتوا هتجيبوا الاكياس والسكاكين 
فيابيتر جهز الساطووووووووور وعدة الشغل عندنا دبح النهارده
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*بشله يا ميريت ضربت مطوه فى وشك كدا يعنى اما عن الكياس يباشا جاهزين*


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

dr_jojo قال:


> يا نهار ابيض
> إحنا ما تفقناش علي كده
> وبعدين احنا مابنخافش
> ان كنتوا هتجيبوا الاكياس والسكاكين
> ...


 
ياشيخ روح
معانا ميرنا وهوت
هيبشللوكوا
ولا مش عارفه بتتقال ازاي
المهم هيقوموا بالواجب


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *بشله يا ميريت ضربت مطوه فى وشك كدا يعنى اما عن الكياس يباشا جاهزين*


 

ميرسي يا ميرنا
مش عارفين من غيرك يا قمر هنعمل ايه

وبعدين مش تنسي جورج
بيتر وجورج
الجوز


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*يباشا اشر انتا واحنا نخرطهم على طول*


----------



## dr_jojo (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*ولا بنخاف ولا بنطاطي ولا بنحب الصوت الواطي*



ميرنا قال:


> *يباشا اشر انتا واحنا نخرطهم على طول*


تخرطي مين هوه احنا طماطم 
اهدوا بس انتوا مش عارفين بتكلموا مين
ده احنا جامدين قوي 
ولا بنخاف ولا بنطاطي ولا بنحب الصوت الواطي
وهنوريكوا 
ده انتوا هتشوفوا ايام سوده
ده احنا الحزب الذي لا يهزم


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*واحنا مش بنخاف ولا بنتهدد ولا بنتهوش ولا بنكش *


----------



## dr_jojo (5 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ياشيخ روح
> معانا ميرنا وهوت
> هيبشللوكوا
> ولا مش عارفه بتتقال ازاي
> المهم هيقوموا بالواجب


هيبشللوكوا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا كبرنا وعرفنا البشله اهه
خليكي في حالك احسنلك 
انتي اكتر واحده هنا عارفانا
تحبي اعرفك احنا مين ولا كفايه كده


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بوب قال:


> وانتى عاوزة تعرفى لية
> اية يا رجالة حد يقولها اية معنى كلمة بشلة


 


لاء مش قصدي
بشله حد يدي حبيبته البتاعه الغريبه دي
ايه حب اخر زمن دا
بدل الورده 
تبقا بسله


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

dr_jojo قال:


> تخرطي مين هوه احنا طماطم
> اهدوا بس انتوا مش عارفين بتكلموا مين
> ده احنا جامدين قوي
> ولا بنخاف ولا بنطاطي ولا بنحب الصوت الواطي
> ...


 


حزب ايه الي انت جاي تقول عليه
هنا فيه ميرنااااااااااااااااااااااا


عارف يعني ايه ميرناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

dr_jojo قال:


> هيبشللوكوا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ولا كبرنا وعرفنا البشله اهه
> خليكي في حالك احسنلك
> ...


 



لاء يا بابا
الصغير بيكبر واديني كبرت ودخلت المدرسه كمان 
وبعدين هنا انا ليا الاغلبيه
انت مين يابني انت هنا بابن امبارح الي هتيجي تخش قصادي


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يباشا اشر انتا واحنا نخرطهم على طول*


 



ميرسي يا ميرنا
انا مش هوصيكي
بشللليهم هما الاتنين


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*ابشللهم اين مفردات اللغه ؟*


*ما علينا اؤمر يعم ميريت بس*


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ابشللهم اين مفردات اللغه ؟*
> 
> 
> *ما علينا اؤمر يعم ميريت بس*


 


اول مره اسمعها النهارده يا ميرنا
فراعي ظروفي


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ياراجل
> يعني بتشرب تفاح ومش بتكح
> طيب الوتر بيب
> بتكح
> ولا ادربت



*الوتر بايب هي الشيشة بس بالانجليزي يا ذكية هانم:a82: *


----------



## dr_jojo (6 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ميرسي يا ميرنا
> انا مش هوصيكي
> بشللليهم هما الاتنين


ميرنا مين اللي هتبشللنا دي 
ان كانت ميرنا دي الجزاره بتاعتكم فاحنا سفاحين 
ولا بنخاف ولا بنطاطي ولا بنحب الصوت الواطي


----------



## artamisss (6 سبتمبر 2006)

* من الواضح يا جوجو انك  ثورجى قدييييييييييييم ههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (6 سبتمبر 2006)

dr_jojo قال:


> ميرنا مين اللي هتبشللنا دي
> ان كانت ميرنا دي الجزاره بتاعتكم فاحنا سفاحين
> ولا بنخاف ولا بنطاطي ولا بنحب الصوت الواطي


 

*ايه محدش عارف يكلمك وداخل عملى فيها سبع رجاله فى بعض متهمد الله:ranting: *


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> اول مره اسمعها النهارده يا ميرنا
> فراعي ظروفي


 

اية اللى بيحصل دا 
اية اللى انا شايفة دا
انتوا بتلعبوا بديلكم كمان
وم  ورايا يا ميريت 
هو علشان انا اعتزلت المهنة فى منتدى الراعى خلاص 
القوالب نامت والانصاص قامت
وان غاب القط العب يا فار
بقا تستفردوا بجوجو فى الساعة اللى مكنتش موجود فيها
دا انتوا هتشوفوا ايام اسود من قلب ميريت بس استنوا عليا 
انت ما وريتك يا مرمر


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا صباح ولا مساء ولا كلمة كويسة*



ميرنا قال:


> *ايه محدش عارف يكلمك وداخل عملى فيها سبع رجاله فى بعض متهمد الله:ranting: *


 

اية يا ميرنا انتى سخنة على الواد اوى كدا لية
:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:  
حاااااااااااااااااااسبى دا وراة رجالة:spor22:  
ورجالة جااااامدين اوى اوى اوى كمان:spor22: 
انتى  بس علشان لسة متعرفينيش:smil12: 
انا كنت دخل وبقول نخلينا حبايب 
بس شكلكم مبتجوش غير بالعين السودا:t32: 
اللى هيكلم جوجو تانى 
يقرأ الفاتحة بقا ويستعد اللى هيحصلة :yaka: :yaka: 
انا لسة مغسلتش ايدى من الدم اللى فى منتدى الراعى
اصل معدش فية كبير ومعدش فية صغير
خلاص مفيش احترام


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * من الواضح يا جوجو انك ثورجى قدييييييييييييم ههههههههه*


 

اية ثورجى 
فى مشكلة ولا حاجة


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يباشا اشر انتا واحنا نخرطهم على طول*


 

:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: 
طيب انتى عارفة مين اللى انتى تعبتى فى دماغك وعاوزة تخرطيهم دول
اصل اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس:dntknw: 
وخلاص بقا سكتنالة دخل بحمارة 
معدش فية احترام 
علشان شايفانا اعضاء جداد يبقى عظمهم طرى:yahoo: :yahoo: 
لا انا عاوزك تصحصحى كدا وتشوفى بتتكلمى مع مين:spor22: :spor22:


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *الوتر بايب هي الشيشة بس بالانجليزي يا ذكية هانم:a82: *


 


يا مينا عارفه والله عارفه
عرفت منك


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

dr_jojo قال:


> ميرنا مين اللي هتبشللنا دي
> ان كانت ميرنا دي الجزاره بتاعتكم فاحنا سفاحين
> ولا بنخاف ولا بنطاطي ولا بنحب الصوت الواطي


 

بجد بجد
انا مش عارفه انت كليه صيدله ازاي
انا مش عارفه بصراحه


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 سبتمبر 2006)

معلشي ياميرنا السماااااااااااااح الرجاله مش عارفه هيبتك  ياجماعه ميرنا ليها هيبة اسمعو كلامي وبلاش تلعبو في عدادات عمركم وغالبا اساسا انتو لعبتو فيها عما ياميرنا مش قادر اقولك امسحيها فيا لاني مش اد كدة :spor22: :spor22:


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

اتصرفوا انتو معاهم انا زهقت منهم هما الجوز


----------



## dr_jojo (7 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> بجد بجد
> انا مش عارفه انت كليه صيدله ازاي
> انا مش عارفه بصراحه


مش فاهم قصدك يعني
انتي شكلك هتخبطي في الحلل
وإيه اللي انا قولته يعني علشان تقولي كده


----------



## dr_jojo (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> معلشي ياميرنا السماااااااااااااح الرجاله مش عارفه هيبتك ياجماعه ميرنا ليها هيبة اسمعو كلامي وبلاش تلعبو في عدادات عمركم وغالبا اساسا انتو لعبتو فيها عما ياميرنا مش قادر اقولك امسحيها فيا لاني مش اد كدة :spor22: :spor22:


كلمه واحده هرد بيها علي كل اللي انت بتقوله ده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*احنا هندل ولا ايه يا جوجو *


----------



## dr_jojo (7 سبتمبر 2006)

لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ
صدقيني الكلام ده كان قبل الإتفاقيه 
لكن دلوقثي خلاص بقينا في حلف واحد


----------



## ميرنا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*ماشى يا جوجو*


----------



## dr_jojo (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ما تخافيش احنا مافيناش من النداله


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

dr_jojo قال:


> مش فاهم قصدك يعني
> انتي شكلك هتخبطي في الحلل
> وإيه اللي انا قولته يعني علشان تقولي كده


 


ولا حاجه
بس زهقت منك
انت وبيتر


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ماشى يا جوجو*


 


اتلم تن تن علي تنتون


----------



## بوب (8 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ولا حاجه
> بس زهقت منك
> انت وبيتر


 

 اية يا حاجة
اية انتى لسة صاحية من النوم ولا اية 
انت مفقتيش من العلقة اللى فى منتدى الراعى:yahoo: :yahoo: 

مالة بيتر يا ختى
مالة يعنى 
وبعدين مالك ومال جورج
فوقى كدا يا مرمر واعرفى انتى بتتكلمى ازاى


----------



## dr_jojo (8 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> اتلم تن تن علي تنتون


ايوه هوه كده بالظبط 
اتلم تن تن علي تنتون 
بس عاوز اعرف 
ايه حشر تناتن في الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## dr_jojo (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
غلبتك انا صح


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

بوب قال:


> اية يا حاجة
> اية انتى لسة صاحية من النوم ولا اية
> انت مفقتيش من العلقة اللى فى منتدى الراعى:yahoo: :yahoo:
> 
> ...


 


بكلم بيتر وجورج يعني هيكون بكلم مين:ranting:


----------



## samir143 (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مين قال ان الكلام ده مسموح بيه للشباب

الشاب اللى يقول كبر دماغك والشيشه والكلام ده

ده يبقى شباب    شباب ايه   شباب صايع مثلا

الكلام اللمنوع على الفتاه برضه ممنوع من الشباب

هى دى اصول التربيه

على الاقل التربيه المسيحيه وياريت ما نقلدش اهل العالم

مع ان للاسف بقينا اسوا منهم  فى معاملاتنا  واخلاقنا  ولبسنا المبتزل

انا عارف انكم ممكن تهجمونى على كلامى ده

بس للاسف هى دى الحقيقه


----------



## artamisss (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*اهلا بيك يا سمير معانا فى المنتدى  وياريت نشوف اراءك معانا دايما   وعلى فكرة احنا لا نعارض الافكار لكننا بناقشها مع بعض  وفى النهايه كل واحد وليه رايه الخاص بيه 

اهلا بيك معانا تانى *


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لذيذذذذذذذذذذذذذة اووووووووووووووووووووى
ربنا معاك و تكتبلنا المزييييييد


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يخليكي يامارولا ادعي بقة لجورج صبري كاتب الموضوع


----------



## diana (5 فبراير 2007)

انتو ليه خرجتوا من الخناءةانا بقالى 17صفحة وبعدين القضية اكبر من موضوع الولاد والبنات,وبعدين انا زى مكون قربت حد بيعيب فى الصيادلة مالهوم بقى الصيادلة ياماريت


----------



## diana (5 فبراير 2007)

بجد بجد
انا مش عارفه انت كليه صيدله ازاي
انا مش عارفه بصراحه


----------



## diana (5 فبراير 2007)

بجد بجد
انا مش عارفه انت كليه صيدله ازايبجد بجد
انا مش عارفه انت كليه صيدله ازاي
انا مش عارفه بصراحه

انا مش عارفه بصراحه


----------



## diana (5 فبراير 2007)

ازاى تقولى كدة ياماريت


----------



## diana (5 فبراير 2007)

ميريت قال:


> بجد بجد
> انا مش عارفه انت كليه صيدله ازاي
> انا مش عارفه بصراحه[/q     ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## monlove (5 فبراير 2007)

انا معاكي بس مش كل الكلام اتللي انتي بتقولية بيحصل معاياة بس فيها حاجات طبعا مش ممكن تحصل مني
وبشكرك علي موضوعك الهايل دة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## tina_tina (8 فبراير 2007)

كلام كله سليم يا رامى ما عدا كلمة الشيشة دى
اعتقد سواء ولد او بنت ده سلوك غير بتاع بالمرة 
ولا انت عندك رائ تانى 
سمعنى كده


----------



## جاسى (11 فبراير 2007)

نووووووووووووو كومينت 
هو ده فعلا اللى بيحصل وده دليل على التخلف:1015cz: :1015cz:  
بس عندى كومينت انى الولد مش من تانيه كليه من تانيه اعداديه:smil12: بيكون عايز يجوز


----------



## merola (11 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> كلام كله سليم يا رامى ما عدا كلمة الشيشة دى
> اعتقد سواء ولد او بنت ده سلوك غير بتاع بالمرة
> ولا انت عندك رائ تانى
> سمعنى كده


 
اكيد ياتينا ههههههههه
شيشة اية بس


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 فبراير 2007)

جاسى قال:


> نووووووووووووو كومينت
> هو ده فعلا اللى بيحصل وده دليل على التخلف:1015cz: :1015cz:
> بس عندى كومينت انى الولد مش من تانيه كليه من تانيه اعداديه:smil12: بيكون عايز يجوز


 
ههههههههههه ايوة ياجماعه مش بيحب لازم تجوزوة والا مش هايخش ثانوي :a82:


----------



## Nemo (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: 5 جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت*

*كبر دماغك *


تكبير الدماغ أصبح سمة أساسية في شباب هذا العصر، كل واحد يقولك "يا عم كبر دماغك" "يا سيدي كاف دال" – يعني كبر دماغك برضه- وأحيانا "كبر الجمجمة"، وهذه الجملة تدل على الاستهتار واللامبالاة والتنفيض للموضوع. 

أما حين تقول البنت هذه الجملة لشريكها، فهو يثور في وجهها، فكيف تقول له "كبر الجمجمة" أليس ما يقوله أشياء هامة وتستحق الاهتمام والتركيز والعمل بنصائحه. 




*الشيشة حرية شخصية *

عدد الناس إللي بتشرب شيشة أكثر من عدد إللي معاهم بطايق شخصية، وكل شاب يبرر هذه الفعلة بأن يقول "محدش ليه عندي حاجة .. دي حرية شخصية"، أما شريكته فلو قالت له هذه الجملة يبقى ليلتها مش معدية، فالشيشة ساعتها هتكون "بيئة وسلوك منحرف ومنظر مش كويس" وهذه الأوصاف سوف يقولها الولد لصديقته كي تبتعد عنها. [/QUOTE]

*:yahoo:*


----------



## christin (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: 5 جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت*

*ميرسي يارامي
موضوع جامد اوي*


----------



## G E O R G E (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: 5 جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت*


شكرا ليك على الموضوع دة بس انت كدة هاتخلى البنات تفرح فينا خلى الطابق مستور 
وربنا يستر علينا هههههههه
بس الموضوع دة بتكلم على العيال الى سنها كبير ولسة برضو تفكيرها تفكير اطفال


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: 5 جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت*

يعنى يا رامى انت وكوبتك علينا    ماشى    
بس بصراحة يا رامى ان فى حاجات المفروض البنت متعملهاش زى اللبس والشيشة والكلام ده لكن مش معنى كدى انه محلل اوى يعنى للولاد بس بجد موضوعك حلو
بس كنت عايزة رامى يقلى انهى هرم عشن انا ريحة قريب وبفكر ارد علية فى موضوع وئد البنات ده        
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: 5 جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت*



christin قال:


> *ميرسي يارامي*
> _*موضوع جامد اوي*_


 
شكرا ليكي ياكرستين ومرحبا بيكي في المنتدى


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: 5 جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت*



G E O R G E قال:


> شكرا ليك على الموضوع دة بس انت كدة هاتخلى البنات تفرح فينا خلى الطابق مستور
> وربنا يستر علينا هههههههه
> بس الموضوع دة بتكلم على العيال الى سنها كبير ولسة برضو تفكيرها تفكير اطفال


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة سنها كبير وتفكيرها تفكير اطفال :t13:


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: 5 جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت*



جيلان قال:


> يعنى يا رامى انت وكوبتك علينا ماشى
> بس بصراحة يا رامى ان فى حاجات المفروض البنت متعملهاش زى اللبس والشيشة والكلام ده لكن مش معنى كدى انه محلل اوى يعنى للولاد بس بجد موضوعك حلو
> بس كنت عايزة رامى يقلى انهى هرم عشن انا ريحة قريب وبفكر ارد علية فى موضوع وئد البنات ده
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


 
مش فاهمك في الجملة الاخيرة وضحي بلييييز :smile02


----------



## جيلان (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: 5 جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت*

يا رامى انا قصدى تقلى على الهرم الى حتعلق كوبتك علية عشن انتقام بئى وكدى 
عشن كلامه مش عاجبنا خالص هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا عرفة انك بتحبه وحتقلنا :t32:     صح  ولا ايه


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: 5 جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت*



جيلان قال:


> يا رامى انا قصدى تقلى على الهرم الى حتعلق كوبتك علية عشن انتقام بئى وكدى
> عشن كلامه مش عاجبنا خالص هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وانا عرفة انك بتحبه وحتقلنا :t32: صح ولا ايه


 
لا لا انا اجيبهلكم لغاية عندكم واجيبلكم اي اسلحة وانتو اتصرفو بقى معاه اصلة حبيبي ومقدرش اعملة حاجة


----------



## جيلان (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: 5 جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت*

واضح يا كوبتك ان رامى بيحبك اوى
انا بهدى النفوس بس


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: 5 جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت*

مرسى يا رامى على الموضوع دة بس بجد هو دة اللى بيحصل معانا علشان احنا غلابة اوى وبنسكوت علىحاجات كتير اوى​


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: 5 جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت*

ايوة غلابة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------

